# Star Trek (2009)



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Who here is excited about the new movie? The recent interviews and new trailer are putting to rest many of my concerns. I'm really starting to see it come together in my head. For those who haven't seen it, here is the YouTube link to the high definition trailer.






You can also view it in lower resolution (but faster loading) on the main page of the official website.

https://www.startrekmovie.com

Recently a few of my friends have said something to the extent of, "This looks pretty cool," and, "Yeah, I think I might actually see it with you.":aportnoy:

This trailer is the best one I have ever seen for a Trek movie. This is also perhaps the biggest and best marketing campaign since _The Motion Picture_. Here's hoping that unlike TMP, the high budget is a good thing and gives us more than just arresting visuals. While visually stunning with a wonderful and intellectual score by Jerry Goldsmith, it was pretty slow paced and the story was mostly a rehash of episodes of the television series.

Thoughts? Flames? Vulcan mind melds?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in. My brother and I will be seeing Watchmen today, so that is one of the many trailers I will be looking forward to seeing on the big screen. He and my dad were huge trekkies growing up, while I stayed in comic book world mostly. They even went to the Star Trek convention one year.

J.J. Abrams is a smart guy. He knows what people want to see. I have faith in him to change what needs to be changed for current audiences, but keep the very important aspects for true fans.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Interesting. I just might go see it.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

The key to Star Trek's longevity, to me, is the characters. After seeing the trailer before the Watchmen, I'm worried that the film will skimp the characters for really cool visual effects (and yes, I know that trailers tend to emphasize spectacle). There's an awful lot of potential there, and my kids are dying to see it, but I'm a bit concerned that it's going to be another summer blockbuster that somehow forgot to include an even semi-cohesive plot.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

J.J.'s assured the fans that the characters will take centre stage. After seeing Mission: Impossible III I certainly hope so. Despite that the movie had some flaws (including really erroneous medical research, if any), he and the writers know how to create suspense and build their characters.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Hmm. Captain Kirk without William Shatner's awful acting. Might not be bad.

I think TNG was by far the best of the ST series, but I wouldn't be surprised if I wind up seeing this.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I wouldn't say William Shatner was necessarily a _bad_ actor. He had some good moments in the first and second season and you have to keep in mind that it was a different school of acting than now. In the third season, however, he had definitely fallen into self-parody of his own character. I can't blame him since half of that season had some really poorly written material. "Spock's Brain" as season premiere... need I say more? I think his best performances have been when he just stopped trying too hard. Director Nicholas Meyer purposely took many takes of him in Star Trek II and VI so he wouldn't be so overblown. I also liked the scene in Star Trek III where he absorbs his son's death slowly and ends up tripping, falling into the captain's chair. Shatner still won't say if that was a happy accident or on purpose.

Just my opinion. I've always been a bigger fan of Spock, though. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tjensen13 (Mar 13, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> J.J. Abrams is a smart guy. He knows what people want to see. I have faith in him to change what needs to be changed for current audiences, but keep the very important aspects for true fans.


I'm hoping so. If he can make Star Trek more accessible to the younger generations, then that can open up the franchise again. I was reading somewhere online today that if all goes well, one of the previous writers might create a new TV series that follow the timeline before the first series. It really depends on the interest, since Enterprise was canceled due to bad ratings and minimal interest.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I wouldn't say William Shatner was necessarily a _bad_ actor. He had some good moments in the first and second season and you have to keep in mind that it was a different school of acting than now. In the third season, however, he had definitely fallen into self-parody of his own character. I can't blame him since half of that season had some really poorly written material. "Spock's Brain" as season premiere... need I say more? I think his best performances have been when he just stopped trying too hard. Director Nicholas Meyer purposely took many takes of him in Star Trek II and VI so he wouldn't be so overblown. I also liked the scene in Star Trek III where he absorbs his son's death slowly and ends up tripping, falling into the captain's chair. Shatner still won't say if that was a happy accident or on purpose.
> 
> Just my opinion. I've always been a bigger fan of Spock, though. :icon_smile_big:


Shatner played the part well I thought. There were some episodes that were silly but I thought that was more the story line than his acting. City on the Edge of Forever was well written and well acted by him. I also liked the Enemy Within but some of the lighter episodes like Mudd's Women were done well too. I thought he did an excellent job in ST I & II.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Jovan said:


> . Just my opinion. I've always been a bigger fan of Spock, though. :icon_smile_big:


Jovan Live Long and Prosper!

I agree with you after all only Spock would quote that Vulcan proverb, 'Only Nixon could go to China.':teacha:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I loved that line! Not only was it amusing, it really showed that Vulcans and Humans had been working together for a long time. The English translated edition of "The Teachings of Surak" in _Enterprise_ was also a nice touch in that regard.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

About 10 years ago when we moved to rural NSW I cam across a copy of Hamlet in its original Klingon, sadly I have never seen a Vulcan copy of this text. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, but Vulcans HAVE performed it. In the original Human.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The more reviews I see from private screenings, the more it sounds good to me. There can't be this many people who are easily impressed.

https://trekmovie.com/2009/04/12/trekmoviecom-review-of-jj-abrams-star-trek/


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I read a couple of the reviews after the showing at the Opera House in Sydney and all I can say is 'Beam me up Scotty.'


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's going to be different for sure, but if the story's good and we still see the characters develop into the ones we know... well, I'm fine with that. I can still enjoy "The Cage" and "Where No Man Has Gone Before" even knowing they don't fit perfectly into the new timeline presented in this movie. Hell, they had all sorts of stuff that didn't fit into the regular series enough as it is! ("Time warp" and warp drive being a recent innovation, Spock's erratic temperament, Pike's comment about women being on the bridge, among many others.)

If it gets people attracted to the original series, all the better.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is an awesome story about a surprise screening in Austin. The fans thought they were seeing a brand new print of Wrath of Khan. After a few staged theatrics, they ended up being able to see the new film. Very solid reception from these fans, who are among the most die hard.

https://www.aintitcool.com/node/40683

I also heard that if the new film is a giant success, which most are predicting, then they will start a new series in the same "reboot" mode on one of the major networks.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I subscribe to the odd-numbered-Trek-movies-suck theory, as it's film number XII, it should be good.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It is not film number XII, it is XI. And so far the reviews indicate it is very good.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well Nemesis was kinda weak, think we may be witnessing an inversion/inflection as far as the number and quality theory goes.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it is a complete reboot from the ground up, at least from the perspective of the main characters. I've heard that time travel and Leonard Nimoy are part of the plot, but it's still a reboot. So this idea of odd numbered sequels is irrelevant.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

coynedj said:


> The key to Star Trek's longevity, to me, is the characters. After seeing the trailer before the Watchmen, I'm worried that the film will skimp the characters for really cool visual effects (and yes, I know that trailers tend to emphasize spectacle). There's an awful lot of potential there, and my kids are dying to see it, but I'm a bit concerned that it's going to be another summer blockbuster that somehow forgot to include an even semi-cohesive plot.


My fears were unjustified.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Just a word to the wise: the IMAX version is going to be available for two weeks (starting May 7th) in the US. Don't dawdle!

(going to the 4:05 matinee today with friends)


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Been to see it - amazing film, fantastic, awesome...............
Can you tell I liked it?


----------



## I-love-my-feet (May 9, 2009)

Oh yes... very good film! Above all the young Spock convinced me!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't say I was excited about it, but we just got back and I thought it was actually a good movie, not just another Star Trek movie. I think all the actors playing the young versions of the characters we know were good.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I was impressed, too. Some aesthetic decisions I didn't agree with and some other things could have been cut to make more sense, but it was a really enjoyable movie. My friends (non-Trekkies) really liked it too. Crossover appeal is good. It helped TWOK a great deal.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I just loved this movie. Very entertaining.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Finally got to see it this afternoon, as the wife said on the way out of the cinema, 'that was Groovy.' 

But Spock and Uhura, what is going on here? 

And so does that explain where Tuvok comes from?


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

It appears that not everyone likes it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ajo said:


> Finally got to see it this afternoon, as the wife said on the way out of the cinema, 'that was Groovy.'
> 
> But Spock and Uhura, what is going on here?
> 
> And so does that explain where Tuvok comes from?


Just because Tuvok is a BLACK VULCAN OMG doesn't mean he's the offspring of Spock and Uhura.  Vulcans have all kinds of skin colours and features just like humans.



coynedj said:


> It appears that not everyone likes it.


And you take The Onion seriously... why?


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Jovan said:


> And you take The Onion seriously... why?


Um... no, I don't take them seriously. It's a joke. Funny.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay, just making sure! The mass media is trying to make it seem like Trekkies in general are pissing and moaning about it.

https://trekmovie.com/2009/05/07/so...e-to-misundersand-and-misrepresent-trek-fans/


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Just because Tuvok is a BLACK VULCAN OMG doesn't mean he's the offspring of Spock and Uhura.  Vulcans have all kinds of skin colours and features just like humans.


Yes but if Spok and Uhura exchange precious bodily fluids, well who knows where it could go in the minds of the scriptwriters.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's something for the fan fiction. The slash writers are going to have a field day with it as well. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I know I am a bit late but I enjoyed the movie. I say this as someone who has never paid attention to Star Trek outside of the feature films.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*How soon will we have XII...*

Gentlemen;

Just got back from the flick...yowzers!!! Great movie, interesting idea that time travel reset. I had no problem with the new kids in thier roles (the wife didn't quite like Spock tho, something about his puffy face..?)

It was fun & I see many possiblities in the future...5 or 6 movies a TV show...who knows?

It was fun & look for more! 

Be seeing you!

Pitt 84


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Quinto's puffy face? I'm surprised she wasn't bothered by Sarek's jowls. I thought his voice was awesome enough for Sarek, even if it was much more English-accented than Lenard's take. (But let's be real about Vulcans and their crazy accents in TOS: Spock sounded like he was from Boston at times, Sarek sounded like an uptight Harvard grad, and T'Pau apparently had German as a first language rather than Vulcanian! )


----------



## ninjashoes (Jan 28, 2008)

What a great movie, at first I sorta didnt like the "alternate timeline" idea but after contemplating it for a bit I realize that its for the best.

I loved the new Sulu, he was such a badass. Oh man I cant wait to get this one on Blu Ray.


----------



## stevej (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm so far as I can tell the movie must have been pretty good! I watched the Star trek movies as a kid then I lost interest, about when "first contact" came out. Since this movie is directed and or produced by JJ abrams it should be good anyway, anything that guy touches turns into gold pretty much. Anyway it's not in the theaters anymore, ill get it on DVD.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

I saw it in theaters when it came out here a few months back. My wife and I saw it with a couple that watched all the shows/movies and a couple where only the husband was big into Star Trek. As for myself, never saw a single episode or movie or anything Star Trek related.

I enjoyed the movie, however the Star Trek fans were disappointed. They thought it was decent, but I don't think it lived up to their expectations. What I gather from other folks I work with who saw the movie was pretty much the same. Non fans enjoyed the movie, while the fans were let down.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

What fans did you talk to? Most fans, according to polls, liked the movie. I'm one of them.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm just speaking on who I watched the movie with as well as people I work with. The people I know who were into Star Trek for the most part liked it, but I guess they didn't like the direction it went. Not ever watching it myself, I don't know exactly what they were talking about, and I don't have a huge sample population of Star Trek fans at my workplace so I'm not saying most fans in general were let down.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The way you phrased it made it seem that way!


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

"I enjoyed the movie, however the Star Trek fans were disappointed" I see what you're saying now. I meant the fans that were in the group that I went with. (the couple and the husband)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I just watched the movie again yesterday. Me and my girlfriend picked it up on DVD. It's a solid movie, despite my criticisms. We both agreed they could have inserted a few of the deleted scenes and it wouldn't be too long a movie. Some of them were pretty important, such as Kirk's childhood, Nero's time in the Klingon prison (what he was up to for 25 years), and Sarek and Amanda arguing about Spock.

It seems to me, based on the discourse at TrekMovie.com, that those who didn't like the movie didn't WANT to like it from the beginning.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Just because Tuvok is a BLACK VULCAN OMG doesn't mean he's the offspring of Spock and Uhura.  Vulcans have all kinds of skin colours and features just like humans.


Further proof that Tuvok could not possibly be the offspring result from a Spock/Uhura relationship is that Tuvok is a full-blooded Vulcan. If Spock and Uhura were his parents, he'd be only a quarter Vulcan. :tongue2:

On another note, if anyone has watched the deleted scenes (they're on my 2-disc version, not sure if they're on the 1-disc version or not), do you agree with me that some of them probably should have been left in the movie? I thought the early scene with the young Kirk and his older brother, just before he drove the Corvette off the cliff, should have been left in. I felt it added a lot of emotion and depth to the character.

I also liked the longer version of the scene with Kirk and Gayla in Gayla & Uhura's dorm room (sp?--the green-skinned Orion) and the subsequent Kobayashi Maru test.

Finally, the scenes that exposed what happened to _Narada_ and its crew after the _Kelvin_ incident might have tied some plot points together a bit more neatly. In the finished cut of the film, we never know why Nero doesn't speak in the beginning, during the _Kelvin_ incident. These deleted scenes explain why, and they also explain why the _Narada_ has been unheard of since the _Kelvin_ attack until the film's present day.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

For anyone truly interested in getting more in-depth with this story, I suggest taking a look here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek:_Countdown

I've only just learned about _Star Trek: Countdown_, a four-part comic book series that illustrates some of the events leading up to the film. It was written by one of the film's writers. It involves much of the crew from TNG, showing you "where they are now", so to speak, as well as what Spock was doing to try to help the Romulans and why and how he failed. The Wikipedia link above gives a synopsis of the plot, which even by itself is fairly informative.

There is also apparently a second four-part series called _Star Trek: Nero_ that, according to Wikipedia, "follows the character of the Romulan Nero and his crew in the time between the destruction of the USS Kelvin and the kidnapping of Spock".


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

The 2009 reboot was great. The opening first 3 scenes were perfectly crafted.


----------

